# The cutest wa handle - ever!



## apicius9 (Jan 26, 2014)

O.k., I had to do this. If you are a person who cries when they see a baby seal, close this thread and don't look.
























I warned you, this is your last chance to leave!




























Well, you had your chance. Here it is:



















Are you really sure? 




















O.k.





Camera Roll-50 by mgapicius, on Flickr



How could this be made any cuter? Well, you asked...






How about this?















Camera Roll-53 by mgapicius, on Flickr





Camera Roll-56 by mgapicius, on Flickr



I just couldn't help myself, I had to do it. Some glimmering acrylic in pink and pearly white. Should fit a small gyuto, santoku, nakiri etc. $138 shipped, if you really dare it 

Stefan


----------



## V1P (Jan 27, 2014)

OMG, is it so wrong that I like it lol. If you could make one with Gundam theme, I would be all over it.

*waiting for lucretia and erilyn75 to comment on this*


----------



## XooMG (Jan 27, 2014)

This would be a nice contrast with my Takeda nakiri. I'm not normally a big fan of pink, but I think it looks pretty nice. Is it mostly just shimmer, or does the acrylic have any depth to it?

(it's out of my budget, but curious)


----------



## ecchef (Jan 27, 2014)

Kitty Chan! Kawaiiiii!!! I'm startin' to worry about you Stefan. :eyebrow:

I'd stick this on the wife's knife, but then she'd kill me with it. Still....it _just_ might be worth it.


----------



## Erilyn75 (Jan 27, 2014)

That would be so cute on a little girls starter knife


----------



## daveb (Jan 27, 2014)

I would put that handle on my knife - but alas, I don't have a santoku.


----------



## Brad Gibson (Jan 27, 2014)

What have you done? :spankarse:


----------



## Erilyn75 (Jan 27, 2014)

V1P said:


> OMG, is it so wrong that I like it lol. If you could make one with Gundam theme, I would be all over it.
> 
> *waiting for lucretia and erilyn75 to comment on this*



I've seen enough hello kitty living in Okinawa for 3 years to last me the rest of my life lol. 

Would look cute on a beastly cleaver or scimitar though :lol2:


----------



## cclin (Jan 27, 2014)

I found a perfect santoku for your hello kitty handle:rofl2:


----------



## apicius9 (Jan 27, 2014)

LOL, that santoku really is a perfect match  But I thought maybe Salty or Colin might like the handle, you know, real men who are not afraid to show their feminine side  No worries, I won't make more of those... 

Stefan


----------



## Erilyn75 (Jan 27, 2014)

cclin said:


> I found a perfect santoku for your hello kitty handle:rofl2:




I almost choked on an m&m lol


----------



## daddy yo yo (Jan 27, 2014)

My wife has just recently discovered a little weakness for pink decoration items. So I am seriously considering getting her a small gyuto or petty and this handle... Stefan, you made us all smile. But this handle is not only fun, it's cool!


----------



## brainsausage (Jan 27, 2014)

I now have diabetes. Thanks Stefan.


----------



## quantumcloud509 (Jan 27, 2014)

I think that thats a badass handle and would rock it if I could afford it.


----------



## ecchef (Jan 27, 2014)

Erilyn75 said:


> I've seen enough hello kitty living in Okinawa for 3 years to last me the rest of my life lol.



Yup.


----------



## NO ChoP! (Jan 27, 2014)

Glad to see you having some fun!


----------



## Chef Andy (Jan 27, 2014)

LOL! Thats awesome. Don't know too many people that like both hello kitty and knives, however. Pretty niche market there haha.


----------



## NO ChoP! (Jan 27, 2014)

We have a little Vietnamese girl at the club who just had her Hyundai painted pink! Saved up for months, lol...

Someone out there is going to absolutely adore this. Where's Lefty?


----------



## brianh (Jan 27, 2014)

My wife loves Hello Kitty and I showed her this. She said it almost makes her want to cook. Luckily she said "almost." I'm still recovering from the last time she cooked dinner about 5 years ago.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 27, 2014)

Stefan is expanding his horizons?


----------



## Lucretia (Jan 27, 2014)

That's like seeing van Gogh whitewash an outhouse.

uke:


----------



## Lucretia (Jan 27, 2014)

Sorry. I get mean after too much sugar.

Think how well it would go with a Barbie car.


----------



## Brad Gibson (Jan 27, 2014)

brainsausage said:


> I now have diabetes. Thanks Stefan.



Lmfao!


----------



## JohnnyChance (Jan 27, 2014)

I have a 270mm A-type gyuto with a pink & mother of pearl Stefan handle on it.


----------



## bear1889 (Jan 27, 2014)

That would look kinda cool on a Kramer.


----------



## ChuckTheButcher (Jan 27, 2014)

It's a little to manly for me. If you come up with a sailor moon handle or she-ra handle let me know.


----------



## ecchef (Jan 27, 2014)

Lucretia said:


> That's like seeing van Gogh whitewash an outhouse.



Can I steal this, L? :biggrin:


----------



## Andrey V (Jan 30, 2014)

Übung macht den Meister! It will look great on a seriously made knife with Kuroushi or Nashiji finish  
A big hairy man with a big knife with this cute handle.. Then the camera rolls on the top of the handle.... A scream.. It's a thriller!


----------



## gavination (Jan 30, 2014)

Something tells me you giggled the whole time while making this... Maybe a little maniacally. :lol:


----------



## apicius9 (Jan 30, 2014)

Not sure if this will raise any interest, but the money for this handle will be thrown into the pot for Son which I can't seem to link to, sorry.

Stefan


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 31, 2014)

apicius9 said:


> Not sure if this will raise any interest, but the money for this handle will be thrown into the pot for Son which I can't seem to link to, sorry.
> 
> Stefan




If it helps, I'll install it for free. What? I like the cause.


----------



## gavination (Jan 31, 2014)

Hmm. Now I have a new quest to find a petty that suits this handle.:lol:


----------



## apicius9 (Feb 3, 2014)

Too late, guys, the handle is SOLD. Dave, the buyer may approach you about your generous offer once he has a blade for it - Thanks dor doing that! Will send the funds over to Son's collection tonight. Thanks for looking. Can't wait to see this on a blade 

Stefan


----------



## Lucretia (Feb 3, 2014)

I was expecting Jon to pick that one up for Sara. She's earned it!


----------



## ecchef (Feb 3, 2014)

Serves me right!


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 3, 2014)

apicius9 said:


> Too late, guys, the handle is SOLD. Dave, the buyer may approach you about your generous offer once he has a blade for it - Thanks dor doing that! Will send the funds over to Son's collection tonight. Thanks for looking. Can't wait to see this on a blade
> 
> Stefan



:doublethumbsup:


----------



## Burl Source (Feb 8, 2014)

You will be forever remembered as the Hello Kitty Handle Guy.


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 8, 2014)

Burl Source said:


> You will be forever remembered as the Hello Kitty Handle Guy.




Yup :lol2:


----------



## apicius9 (Feb 8, 2014)

I better work on something manly soon...

Stefan


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 8, 2014)

apicius9 said:


> I better work on something manly soon...
> 
> Stefan




Yup :lol2:


----------



## Korin_Mari (Feb 11, 2014)

Burl Source said:


> You will be forever remembered as the Hello Kitty Handle Guy.



For real. 

Ohh my goodness. These are so cute, I went to show it to my coworkers. Are these for children???


----------



## Lucretia (Feb 11, 2014)

Stefan, you may have found your new career! 

"Exclusively at Korin! Handles by Stefan! Hello Kitty, My Little Pony, Incredible Hulk..."


----------



## apicius9 (Feb 11, 2014)

Korin_Mari said:


> For real.
> 
> Ohh my goodness. These are so cute, I went to show it to my coworkers. Are these for children???



I was just playing around, never had any intention to make more of them. But an incredible Hulk handle sounds tempting 

Stefan


----------



## geezr (Feb 11, 2014)

Lucretia said:


> Stefan, you may have found your new career!
> 
> "Exclusively at Korin! Handles by Stefan! Hello Kitty, My Little Pony, Incredible Hulk..."



lus1:


----------



## toddnmd (Feb 11, 2014)

I'd like Spiderman! Can you make one that looks like a web? And I seriously might know someone who would want Batman . . .


----------



## Fran Rendina (Feb 11, 2014)

I would love a captain America for my son, maybe he will learn yo cook


----------



## WildBoar (Feb 11, 2014)

Hmmm. Reg Barber does custom-printed resin inserts for the ends of the tamper handles. Would be an interesting option to offer for knife handles. Restaurant logos, pic of your dog, etc. Kinda like a tatoo for your knife...

Let's see now, where is that entrepreneur thread?


----------



## Hbeernink (Feb 15, 2014)

this
http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/s...west-knife-buy?p=283636&viewfull=1#post283636


----------



## ecchef (Feb 19, 2014)

I was sorely tempted to pick that one up myself; God knows why though.


----------



## Erilyn75 (Feb 21, 2014)

Lucretia said:


> Stefan, you may have found your new career!
> 
> "Exclusively at Korin! Handles by Stefan! Hello Kitty, My Little Pony, Incredible Hulk..."



Wonder Woman!! Now that would be awesome lol


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 19, 2014)

Click on the image below to see more Hello Kitty pics....


----------



## Ucmd (Mar 19, 2014)

Is this photoshop or I it real. I think I read about this in revalations.


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 19, 2014)

Ucmd said:


> Is this photoshop or I it real. I think I read about this in revalations.




LOL


----------



## schanop (Mar 19, 2014)

Awesome "Hello Shiggy" knife.


----------



## Scrap (Apr 24, 2014)

V1P said:


> OMG, is it so wrong that I like it lol.* If you could make one with Gundam theme*, I would be all over it.
> 
> *waiting for lucretia and erilyn75 to comment on this*



I was not aware until this moment just how badly I want to fit a Zakuri knife with a Char custom handle.

Honestly though I love the little step away from the norm with this - it keeps things interesting, especially when you can do it with this level of quality.


----------



## Erilyn75 (Apr 25, 2014)

Scrap said:


> I was not aware until this moment just how badly I want to fit a Zakuri knife with a Char custom handle.
> 
> Honestly though I love the little step away from the norm with this - it keeps things interesting, especially when you can do it with this level of quality.



I've been dropping hints all over the place about a Yoda handle......:doublethumbsup:


----------



## Hbeernink (Apr 25, 2014)

here's the funny thing- I actually grab the hello shiggy fairly regularly. For those of you who may know my lineup, you may ask yourselves, "now why would you grab that when you could grab <insert favorite knife here>"

I dunno. something about that HK handle - it's a blast to use, and always gets comments when I'm cooking for others. It's definitely a standout piece.


----------



## Dgilks (Jun 3, 2014)

It's a little bit extreme but I could have seen that on a petty for my sister. Pity she would have destroyed the knife in minutes.


----------

